# -29

## new_com

.  ,       01.10.2019 (  ),       (      ),      .    17.12.2019 ,      ,        10  (  ),               20         (17.12.2019),   -29       -2.  -19  ,      .          ,    ,   .  -29 ,  17.12.2019            -2?

----------


## Server56

> ,


  .



> -29 ,  17.12.2019            -2?


.

----------

